# 29g Stocking & Jewels



## MattB123 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, I have recently re-setup my 29g that was a terrarium for years as an aquarium. Initially I was thinking I would put some Lake Malawi fish in there but the consensus seems to be that 29g is too small to do that easily. 
So now I'm considering some other options. I saw my lfs had some jewels and they are a nice looking fish IMO. What other fish could I keep them with? Do they get really aggressive if they spawn? Our water is somewhat hard here with a pH around 8, will they do OK in that environment? What's the best number and m/f ratio to get?

Any other suggestions or ideas? Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Great choice!

A 29g is a good size tank for a single Jewel, or a bonded pair. Jewels can be very aggressive with one another at the best of times and when breeding will not allow another cichlid to survive in a tank of that size. I've read mixed reports about pairs being easy/hard to obtain. If you would like to play the odds get 6 small (like 1") fish, wait for a pair to form and then return or rehome the other 4. I pushed my luck and got a vented male and female, and after about a week or so they "bonded" but have not yet spawned.

Jewels are a family of riverine fish, and have been raised for so long in aquaria that they will tolerate a wide range of water conditions, yours should be fine. I'd add some driftwood which may reduce the pH slightly.

My only other suggestion would be to research the various strains of Jewels, each species of the family have slightly different colour and personality traits. Have fun!


----------



## MattB123 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. I think I'll have to take what I can get here in the sticks.

Can I have a catfish with them? Is there a particular type that would be better than others? Preferably a W. African river dweller? Upside down maybe?

What about a few tiger barbs in there for contrast? Or another small schooler?

Breeding would not be my primary mission, although it would be interesting.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't add in any catfish. If they do spawn, they are likely to attempt to kill all tank mates. If you must add in fish, go for some danios... at least they are quick and inexpensive.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> I wouldn't add in any catfish. If they do spawn, they are likely to attempt to kill all tank mates. If you must add in fish, go for some danios... at least they are quick and inexpensive.


I agree.

As far as the barbs, IME (with CA cichlids mind you), they tend to go into a kind of drifting head stand after a large meal or while sleeping. When I had salvini the barbs would go into this position and just get nailed from below. Something quick and fast, a danio or a tetra, is a better option.


----------

